# 38 with 1 IVF baby and just been told not ovulating



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hello, have always posted on the treatment boards and really hoped I wouldn't end having to post because of problems again but here we are again.  I hope to get to know you guys as well as I did my other board buddies.  
Briefly  - my world collapsed today after being told it was unlikely that I was ovulating.  I had Leyla 21 months ago after IVf but we had unexplained infertility and I ovulated on time every month without fail.  So what's happened - have I suddenly got old?  
I feel like everything is against us again but worse.  My dh has MS and his latest symptom is impotence - not great when you are ttc'ing.  He has been given something like Viagra which is great yes, but have read it can interfere with fertility.  So situation is dh  cant get get it up but if he does with the tablets then his little fellas wont be able to fertilize my egg - which is unlikely to be there to meet it anyway.  Double whammy!
Clomid apparently cant be prescribed by a GP anymore but is likely to help?  Could I not be ovulating cos I'm stressed - never stooped me before though.  

what should I do next - really wanted to avoid IVF again.

Thanks
Claudia


----------



## Matto (Sep 22, 2005)

I have been faced with a similar situation.  I too am 38 and have a son 2 1/2 as a result of IVF (I had unexplained infertility)  We have tried to conceive naturally but with no luck.  When we eventually contacted the hospital we found out that I now have high FSH levels/low egg reserves and was put on a new short protocol.  I too did not want to go down the IVF route again but felt at my age it was now or never.  Anyway to cut a long story short I only managed to get 3 eggs and only one eventually fertilised using ICSI.  Now on 2ww, it really surprised me and DH that in 3 years our situation had changed so much.  I am glad we plucked up the courage to try again no matter what our results may be, at least I wont be able to wonder what if.  

sending you positive vibes and much strength to help you reach a decision.


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Claudia, hi. So sorry about your news. Not had the same experiences so sadly cant give you any tips, but I did wonder if you would consider accupuncture or homeopathy, they can sometimes help.

Hope that youa are able to have bubba number 2, maybe icsi is the way to go? Can the sperm be collected from dh direct via a small op at all

Best wishes, Tinx xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Claudia* Hi I remember you from the tri boards!!!  How's your little girl? I was also going to suggest acupuncture as I have heard some excellent things about stimulating ovulation - to the point that I'm considering it myself. Worth a try perhaps 
xxx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

thanks for the replies girls. Having some blood tests to see how things are/ are not working and then we will go from there.

Hi KW33 - wow u have a good memory for someone who's had a baby - good on you.  I cant remember wot I had for breakfast!  I had accupuncture with my 2nd IVF and it is extremely relaxing but I may try reflexology this time - see how that is.

Claudia


----------

